# Was Roger Walker Robbed?



## Curt James (Mar 22, 2010)

Australia, 1980 Mr. Olympia competition...






*Arnold and Roger Walker*

Was Roger Walker robbed? I say yes!

Arnold had his legend status, but Roger Walker was a diesel son of a...

Walker placed _6th _at that Olympia, behind Mike Mentzer in 5th, Boyer Coe in 4th, 1978-1979's champion Frank Zane dropping to 3rd, Chris Dickerson in 2nd (he'd place 2nd again in '81 and then win _his _Sandow in '82), and, of course Arnold as the controversial winner.





Roger Walker (center) at the 1976 IFBB Mr. Universe competition. Walker placed first in the Heavyweights losing to the one and only Robby Robinson for the overall title.

Walker did well on the Olympia stage. He placed 4th in 1977, 5th in '78, 3rd in '79, 6th in '80, 10th in '81, and 16th on his final trip to the Olympia stage in 1982.






And, not to chase you away from *IronMag *at all, but here's an excellent interview with Walker courtesy of James Sadek, 2002 Teenage Mr. Australia: 
*
TeenBodybuilding.com - James Sadek - An Interview With Mr. Universe Roger Walker!*


----------

